# Great Train Journeys



## Fusionist (Jul 7, 2004)

I love train journeys, but unfortunately never have had much chance to do many. So I created this thread hoping that we can share some great train journeys from around the globe. Please contribute with a map of the journey, photos of the train and the picturesque landscape, cultural diversiy it covers. Happy posting


----------



## Sphynx (Jan 2, 2005)

*Rocky Mountaineer - Vancouver/Banff/Calgary, Canada*


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

One of the best railways I've ever been on was the train that went up the Jungfraujoch in Switzerland. It was absolutely breathtaking! Most of it was tunneled in a spiral fashion up the mountain!

Secondly, the cog railway (or rack railway for the Americans amongst you) to Zermatt in Switzerland was incredible too!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Eastern & Oriental Express from Singapore to Bangkok (with stops / excursions at / to Kuala Lumpur, Butterworth for Penang, and Kanchanburi for Bridge over River Kwai). 3 days / 2 nights... stunning. I can post some pics when I get home (if I can be arsed).

Glasgow to Fort William and then Fort William to Mallaig are both stunning journies too

The main line to Plymouth just after Exeter is great too (it follows the coast just above the high tide mark for miles, weaving in and out of the cliff face).


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

What an excellent thread :yes:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

I took the train between Oslo and Bergen, the highest route between two cities in Europe. And supposedly one of the 'the most impressive train journeys in the world' :|

To be honest it was a little underwhelming...as i found the whole of Norway (well, the parts i visited), unfortunately.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

^^

The last two look very similar to the views from the Glasgow - Fort William train


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Tubeman said:


> ^^
> 
> The last two look very similar to the views from the Glasgow - Fort William train


Yeah, Norway felt like an expensive ( and dare i say it - more boring) version of Scotland. kay:


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

what i know is that Norway is very expensive for holidays :S


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Tubeman said:


> Eastern & Oriental Express from Singapore to Bangkok (with stops / excursions at / to Kuala Lumpur, Butterworth for Penang, and Kanchanburi for Bridge over River Kwai). 3 days / 2 nights... stunning. I can post some pics when I get home (if I can be arsed).


I made part of your trip by this train but on the other side. I traveled from Kuala Lumpur to Singapore. My train was named Senandung Malam and was very comfortable. Show your photos, please because I traveled in the night and couldn't so much.


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Sphynx said:


> *Rocky Mountaineer - Vancouver/Banff/Calgary, Canada*


OMG, marvellous views. I haven't seen such a beautiful places and all of them look like they were painted. I'm afraid that this train is not for me because I'd like to stop everywhere to go out and take few photos


----------



## Fusionist (Jul 7, 2004)

perhaps not the best but certainy an interesting route that shows the romance of Sri Lankan heartland. The Colombo - Kandy plus Hill Country railway.










The Viceroy Special Train



























Hill Country Train & route
































































Demodara Loop

At Demodara the surveyors discovered that the elevation of the hills was too great for the track to negotiate. With the maximum inclination allowed in railways at that time being one foot per 44 feet, an innovative track design had to be devised. Situated 172 miles from Colombo, Demodara has joined railway legend for its fascinating loop. It is said when surveyors were in a conundrum to proceed beyond Demodara, a local farmer suggested to the experts to build the track similar to the way his turban was tied. Thus the idea to build a looping track was suggested as a solution to the problem. After several years of construction, the track was finally commissioned in 1921 when the first train arrived at Demodara.









Stations on the way




























Departure time table


















Observation car in the train



















Obsercation car ( inside )









the view














































Viceroy Special in the lowlands





































Other interesting railway pictures


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

All those look great! Especially like the Rocky Mountain and the Sri Lankan routes!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I am a train freak. Best train tracks I would recommend are:

Curitiba-Paranagua









Gotthard









Kiruna-Narvik









Inlandsbanan









Berninabahn









Central Madagascar









Jungfraubahn (highest traintracks in Europe)









Sao Joao del Rei-Tiradentes (short but nostalgic ride)









Highlands (Hogwarts Express)









Oslo-Bergen was already mentioned


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

PERU: Ferrocarril Central Andino

Highest point: 4781 meter

All photos are from this site: http://www.markusworldwide.ch/


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Banff is gorgeous!!


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

I love train journeys too, great thread

This is Ushuaia, Argentina's "Tren del fin del mundo". Its not a very long ride but it's still really nice























































The city




























It was used to transport convicts (early 20th century) from the Ushuaia penitenciary to their forced labor camps. They also helped in providing the community with wood. It was the very same convicts that built the railway line that goes on until today (Now for tourists)

Not my pics


----------



## Clod21_pa (Jul 3, 2006)

*Definitely, Switzerland.*

*Geneve - Bern*
































*Interlaken - Jungfraujoch*
















































*Interlaken - Luzern*
















All pics are mine. Hope u like it.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Reminds me of my journey through Switzerland. I'll have to upload photos at some point! It's funny seeing someone at Interlaken and thinking "I was there in 2001".


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

beautiful Jungfraujoch!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys, this is the Chihuahua al Pacifico, in the Sierra Tarahumara, México













------------------------------->----------------------------------->----------------------------------->


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Awesome places! Thank you for this photos! Canada route is stunning!


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

*Trans Siberian*


----------



## Fusionist (Jul 7, 2004)

Not perhaps a journey but an interesting town on the Peruvian Rail network.

Aguas Calientes


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

Absolutely stunning (all of them - especially peruvian).


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

wow, great journey!


----------



## Fusionist (Jul 7, 2004)

Sudan Rail Journey, Wadi Halfa to Khartoum ( I think ).


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

>


:rofl:


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

:wtf::rofl:

what to hell is wrong with people


----------

